# How does this audio upgrade sound?



## Budask8r (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm pretty new to car audio, but this is what I plan to add to my 97 328i (10 speaker non HK stereo):

Infinity Reference 9612i 6"x9" 2-way Speakers $119 (rear deck, replace 4"/tweeter)
Rockford Fosgate P152C 5-1/4" 2-way Speakers $64 (kickpanel, disconnect door tweeters upon install?)
Infinity Basslink II 250 watt powered subwoofer $220 (+$40 for bmw installation kit)

Does this sound like a good upgrade path? I'm a high school student working part time and have to make car payments/insurance payments/gas money so money is tight. 

Basically, I'd like to upgrade everything for around $400. 

Anybody have any comments on any of these speakers? Better choices? Install tips?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

save your money, and add the sub, if you are working onlimited funds, why bother throwing in a bunch of mass produced junk speakers, when the factory junk speakers are of the same caliber.

save your money, and maybe when you graduate you can get a nice junk of money and doit right the first time. i tell all the high school kids to go save their money when they come to my shop, several reasons, but i usually don't mess with them. Although they go to another shop which sells them some BS after taking all their money, then after everything breaking, the do the upgrade technique... ah man your amp can't handle this, so we will give you a better one for $100... then the next thing you know, you ended up spending $1k and you still got shiet!

save the money, because most install shops that are competant will usually charge around $400 for labor alone...

and the sub will make the single big difference in your install ASSUMING all your speakers are working now


----------



## Budask8r (Jul 9, 2004)

esoteric said:


> save your money, and add the sub, if you are working onlimited funds, why bother throwing in a bunch of mass produced junk speakers, when the factory junk speakers are of the same caliber.
> 
> save your money, and maybe when you graduate you can get a nice junk of money and doit right the first time. i tell all the high school kids to go save their money when they come to my shop, several reasons, but i usually don't mess with them. Although they go to another shop which sells them some BS after taking all their money, then after everything breaking, the do the upgrade technique... ah man your amp can't handle this, so we will give you a better one for $100... then the next thing you know, you ended up spending $1k and you still got shiet!
> 
> ...


thank you very much for the advice. I'll wait on the other speakers and just add the basslink for now.

Actually, my rear deck "woofers" (4") work every once in a while, maybe 10 percent of the time. Any clue as to what thats about?

Edit: I'm looking at about $180 shipped for the basslink I and $250 shipped for teh basslink II. Is the extra $70 worth it to get the II? Also, I've heard that some people remove their rear deck speakers, effectively turning the trunk into a ported enclosure. Is this a good idea, especially since my rear deck's dont work anyways?


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have removed my rear speakers and reinstalled the speaker grills so you cant tell.And yes it ports the bass right inside buyt I am a bass junkie so I still fold one side down too.I wouldnt get a bass link if you like bass alot as tyhey are rather weak.If you are getting one because of trunk space than get the jl audio stealth boxes instead.If you dont care about space than get a sealed box for two 10's and buy somwe quality speakers.


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

I have no experience with the basslink... that is up to you, I usually build to customers needs and wants


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I have experience with Basslinks... taking them out. They are ugly and weak performers.


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

how about these el duderino, any experience with them?

Alpine Lat series


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

No... I hear they are very strong, but they are pretty big. 

I aim for stealth, so they're not our bag.


----------



## Budask8r (Jul 9, 2004)

just an update, I got the Basslink II installed and am very happy with it. Right now I have the remote-on switch ghetto wired to the front of the car, I'm going to have to find a better way to wire that. I also went ahead and removed the rear speaker enclosures since they sounded like crap anyways. 

What would you reccomend for the front speakers? I'm looking for nice crisp audio, the stock system is pretty "muddy". Are there any speakers that can just plug and play?


----------

